# Fink commander



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Dans AVS HS 11 p 11 vous avez publié un article super qui permet de doubler les possibilités de Fink Commander ("jouez les instables"). Suivant vos conseils je suis allé dans terminal sans problème pour obtenir sodipodi. En fin de parcours s'est affiché une ligne "pick up (1)" et tout s'est arrêté.  Que cela signifie-tîl et que dois-je faire ? Merci d'avance. Pat 16http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=52#


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Mervi d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Cherchant à supprimer mon message j'ai suivi les conseils de la FAQ et je me suis retrouvé avec des messages multiples ? pourquoi? Que faire pour supprimer les indésirables ?
 Merci d'avance . Pat 16


----------



## FjRond (5 Décembre 2004)

pat 16 a dit:
			
		

> Dans AVS HS 11 p 11 vous avez publié un article super qui permet de doubler les possibilités de Fink Commander ("jouez les instables"). Suivant vos conseils je suis allé dans terminal sans problème pour obtenir sodipodi. En fin de parcours s'est affiché une ligne "pick up (1)" et tout s'est arrêté.  Que cela signifie-tîl et que dois-je faire ? Merci d'avance. Pat 16http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=52#


Pour configurer fink pour les instables, voir ici, où la procédure est décrite de manière plus complète.
Il est important de mettre fink à jour.
Il peut arriver que le mirroir choisi pour télécharger l'aaplication ne fonctionne pas bien. Dans ce cas, il faut recommencer avec un autre mirroir parmi ceux sélectionnés.


----------

